# What happened? Paperwhite trouble?



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

My Paperwhite was working fine this morning. I just bought a book online and grabbed my PW and the screen was frozen. Did a short reset and the screen went white. Then a new screensaver popped up with some message at the bottom saying to make sure the wireless was turned on and the screen was still frozen. Did a reset and the screen went white again. Just did a long press reset and that did the trick. This is the first problem I've had with my 7 month old Paperwhite.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a couple of those in the over year I have had my Paper white. I too did a restart. Holding the button for quite a while.  The last incident was a few weeks ago. 

I figured it was moody.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Well it's a relief to know it's probably just a glitchy thing. I was squirming a bit there...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still freak out today when I grab my K1 and its dead. Then I plug it in in hopes it comes back alive. I am like this with all my kindles. So far they have all survived, including the 5 year old K1. 

Unless something happens on a weekly basis, or daily, I don't worry too much. My K3 once in a while creates a full black screen. Now that is scary. It started doing that about 6 monts ago and I thought it is the end. I mean totally black and wont go away unless you go back a few pages. Not forward, backward.  .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

My fire on occassion says No I do not want to play with you at the moment.  My touch says oh were you doing something, I want to restart now and then restarts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Shutting down the kindle is the short press. The longer press is for the reset. I've had glitches as well. It definitely is scary. I'm still reading on my K1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks, moving this to Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------

